# the most effective dose of igf-lr3



## boes83 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm still not convinced about the amount of igf-lr3 that is the most effective. I was thinking of using 50 mcg for 4 times a week pre workout. Would this be enough?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

I have gone a fair bit higher than that and it is very effective at high doses however it loses it's effectiveness very quickly (receptor downregulation)

I'd say 50mcg x 4 week is fine mate.

I'd use a fair bit of water and split the dose bilaterally into as many shots as you can bear


----------



## boes83 (Oct 3, 2010)

Oke thanks, I'll mix it with acc


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Is it worth Running, GHRP-2 or CJC-1295 with IGF-1 LR3?

Would it be beneficial at all?


----------

